
Apple could add sleep tracking to the next Apple Watch - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/2/20844777/apple-watch-sleep-tracking-time-in-bed-feature
======
Tomte
Simple motion tracking is mildly interesting, but a SpO2 sensor would be huge
for putting people on track to diagnosing sleep apnea. There have been rumors
that it might come this year.

